
Systemd Will Change How Your Linux Home Directory Works - bsg75
https://www.howtogeek.com/673018/systemd-will-change-how-your-linux-home-directory-works/
======
noobermin
Apparently this change was decided in January? I had no idea this change was
occurring until now.

